
Detained, but Not Deported: A Family’s Final Chance to Remain Undivided - yeukhon
http://www.chscommunicator.com/front-page/2017/02/24/detained-but-not-deported-a-familys-final-chance-to-remain-undivided/
======
yeukhon
[1] is what I fear. Wife got a call from the immigration that they are
teaching him a lesson, and that he's detained for no real reason and waiting
for deportation is very bad. This father was already in the process of
obtaining citizenship AFAIK, this is ridiculous.

[1]: [http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2017/02/22/516649344/...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2017/02/22/516649344/whats-new-in-those-dhs-memos-on-immigration-
enforcement)

